# Am I Eligible for Child Benefit if my Spouse is Working Abroad?



## Nutso (23 Feb 2012)

Hi All,

I've just had one of those letters from Child Benefit checking if my details are up to date.  I see on the form that one of the circumstances which may affect the benefit is if I or my spouse starts work in another country.

My spouse has been working abroad since May of 2011.  I have been working in Ireland consistently for the last 14 years and my spouse was also working consistently for at least 10 years up to March 2010.  I assumed that as long as my child and I were still living here we could continue to claim child benefit.

Does anyone know what the situation is in this regard?

Thanks,
Nutso


----------



## gipimann (23 Feb 2012)

If your spouse was working in an EU/EEA country and you remained in Ireland with children but were not working, then entitlement to Child Benefit rests with the country your spouse is working in.   That country would pay their rate of Child Benefit, and if it is lower than the Irish Rate, Ireland will pay a top-up.

If you are working in Ireland and your spouse is working abroad (EU/EEA), there is an entitlement to Child Benefit in either member state. The decision is usually based on where the children reside. So if they're in Ireland (as in your situation), Irish Child Benefit will continue to be paid.

Have a look at the example on page 11 of this document.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Policy/EU/Euguide/Documents/Part9.pdf


----------



## Nutso (23 Feb 2012)

Thanks Gipimann - actually my spouse is working in Africa so this is probably not relevant and I am assuming that child benefit will continue to be paid here.


----------



## noah10 (18 May 2013)

Hi Nutso. My husband is working in the middle east and I am living in Ireland with 2 children, were there any issue in your case as your case being pretty simular to mine. There is no child support system where he is.


----------



## Nutso (20 May 2013)

Hi Noah10,

I was able to continue to claim CB here as I am working here and both I and my child continue to live here.  Are you also working here?  I am not sure what the situation is if one spouse is working outside the EEA and the other spouse is resident but not working in Ireland - maybe someone else can clarify?


----------

